# A few I tied at work...



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Was talking fly fishing with a friend and a couple regulars. broke out the vise and tied a few things. Here's a few of them. 

1)Ghost Shrimp/Pomp gitter thingamajig
2)My go-to Squid for Tuna, AJs and snapper
3-4)Flying fish with white and black wings. The black wings show up waaaayyyy better


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

likey-likey.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Diggin' that squid!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

bigspoon17 said:


> Diggin' that squid!


You should see it in the water. I splay the hackle apart pretty wide so that with each strip you get a lot of water displacement and they spread apart at the pause. Its my favorite all-around offshore fly


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Very nice, man. Did you do the speckled feather yourself, or buy it that way? And are those just straight dumbbell eyes or did you tack some sticky eyes on the dumbbells?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I made the spots on it. I make them in red, pink and purple spots as well as just plain white. probably doesn't make a difference but what the hell right?

No dumbell eyes on the squid. I just get various 3D eyes and hot glue them on the sides of the head just before the bend of the hook.

If you find yourself lost in OB, we can tie a few here at the shop


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool man. I need to break out the eight weight and get back into it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice 
i like the squid!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I just got that same vice.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mfeldman said:


> I just got that same vice.


Its inexpensive and does everything I need it to. I don't care how much someone tries to convince me, I will NEVER pay triple digits for a fly tying setup.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool stuff!!! Nice to see some more ideas and concepts. Thanks. I guess I better stop experimenting and start tying some good stuff. You guys are good.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> If you find yourself lost in OB, we can tie a few here at the shop


Definitely! Thanks.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I made the spots on it. I make them in red, pink and purple spots as well as just plain white. probably doesn't make a difference but what the hell right?
> 
> No dumbell eyes on the squid. I just get various 3D eyes and hot glue them on the sides of the head just before the bend of the hook.
> 
> If you find yourself lost in OB, we can tie a few here at the shop


I want to tie this, but I'm just getting into tying and don't know exactly what you've done. Any chance you could list what material you used to tie it? With that, and the trusty YouTube crutch, I think I might be able to figure out how to tie it. I really wanna stop by the shop one day, but I'm just not over that way very often.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I made the spots on it. I make them in red, pink and purple spots as well as just plain white. probably doesn't make a difference but what the hell right?
> 
> No dumbell eyes on the squid. I just get various 3D eyes and hot glue them on the sides of the head just before the bend of the hook.
> 
> If you find yourself lost in OB, we can tie a few here at the shop


I want to tie this, but I'm just getting into tying and don't know exactly what you've done. Any chance you could list what material you used to tie it? With that, and the trusty YouTube crutch, I think I might be able to figure out how to tie it. I really wanna stop by the shop one day, but I'm just not over that way very often.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm at the airport in Raleigh, NC right now. When I get back home, I can make a step by step. I'm going to be tied up pretty good over the next few days.


----------

